# Illusion Suspension



## heavy (Oct 18, 2005)

Heres my stash of suspension, minus a bottle I just started. Can't wait to see how this bad ass shit works out.


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 18, 2005)

may be a dumb question but what is that, never heard of it.


----------



## max lift (Oct 18, 2005)

new ug lab up here in canada,


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 18, 2005)

nice gear heavy


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 18, 2005)

what is TNE 10?


----------



## a-bomb83 (Oct 18, 2005)

its test suspension. pure test in water. 100mg is 100mg. no if ands or buts. very potent, mg for mg the strongest test out there. needs to be shot at least twice per day though due to its active life of only about 12-24 hours.


----------



## max lift (Oct 18, 2005)

TNE100 (Testosterone Suspension)
10ml x 100mg/ml


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 18, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> its test suspension. pure test in water. 100mg is 100mg. no if ands or buts. very potent, mg for mg the strongest test out there. needs to be shot at least twice per day though due to its active life of only about 12-24 hours.




hmm, sounds like good stuff.  dont know about the twice a day thing though, that would get old


----------



## heavy (Oct 18, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> hmm, sounds like good stuff.  dont know about the twice a day thing though, that would get old



Im hoping to get away with once a day injections since Im having to use a 20g to get it thru.


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 18, 2005)

that would be good.  i did my first shot last night, i dont think i could do that twice a day for a whole cycle.  my leg is a little sore today but nothing like i heard it was going to be.


----------



## heavy (Oct 18, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> that would be good.  i did my first shot last night, i dont think i could do that twice a day for a whole cycle.  my leg is a little sore today but nothing like i heard it was going to be.



What are you using bro?


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 18, 2005)

test e 250


----------



## max lift (Oct 19, 2005)

heavy ,
Is it water or oil ??


----------



## heavy (Oct 19, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> heavy ,
> Is it water or oil ??



Its water based...


----------



## big o (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Heavy...Send some my way...I'll tell you if it's working.....LOL..seriously


----------



## tee (Oct 19, 2005)

Doesnt TNE mean test with no ester?


----------



## Captain Canuck (Oct 19, 2005)

TNE doesn’t convert to estrogen as badly as longer acting esters such as enanthate and cypionate, thus less water retention and bloating. Also less chance of gyno

*Tee are you going to take TNE?*

I did a short cycle with TNE and Winny before it was a good cycle for me.
Week 1-6 TNE (Test No estrogen) 75mg ED
Week 1-6 Winny 50mg ED


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 19, 2005)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> TNE doesn’t convert to estrogen as badly as longer acting esters such as enanthate and cypionate, thus less water retention and bloating. Also less chance of gyno



sorry bro...but you're wrong.....all the ester does is increase the halflife of the test.  once the ester is cleaved off, its the exact same thing as TNE.  the test is NOT active while the ester is still attached.  as for less water retention and bloating, that is only caused by 2 things.   1. the amount of test in the body at a given time and 2.  the frequency of doses throughout the week.  taking 500mg/week of test E twice a week is going to have way different test levels in your blood than 500mg/week of test prop 7 times a week.

not to mention the fact that diet plays a huge role in gains and bloating.  most people take test prop during cutting cycles where their diet is limited when test E is usually for bulking.  like when people say "i bloat more on cyp than test enanthate" biggest crock of horseshit i have ever heard.  they're pratically identical, and the only way to even remotely prove that would be to have the same body type, same test levels in their blood, same training routine, and same diet during both those cycles.


----------



## big o (Oct 19, 2005)

Now Chris....I've used your suspension and it was really smooth...No pain at all for me...I used a 25 gauge pin too


----------



## a-bomb83 (Oct 19, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Doesnt TNE mean test with no ester?



Test No Ester, yes.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Oct 19, 2005)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> TNE doesn’t convert to estrogen as badly as longer acting esters such as enanthate and cypionate, thus less water retention and bloating. Also less chance of gyno
> 
> *Tee are you going to take TNE?*
> 
> ...



not true at all. becuase TNE is pure test, it WILL have a faster conversion to estrogen thus bloating and gyno could become an issue if no ancillaries are involved.

and as i stated in my above post, TNE stands for Test No Ester, *NOT Test No Estrogen.*

were you shooting your 75mg of susp twice a day or what? you have to remember that susp will be in and out of your system very quickly. to only shoot once per day or eod is dumb. get prop if your going to do that.

and heavy, you need to get a hold of some micronized test suspension. that shit will flow through a slin pin therefore making twice/daily pokes a breeze. you need to ditch that 20g, seriously.


----------



## JoshF56 (Oct 19, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> Test No Ester, yes.



thats what i was wondering yesterday, what the TNE stood for, guess i asked wrong


----------



## Captain Canuck (Oct 20, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> not true at all. becuase TNE is pure test, it WILL have a faster conversion to estrogen thus bloating and gyno could become an issue if no ancillaries are involved.
> 
> and as i stated in my above post, TNE stands for Test No Ester, *NOT Test No Estrogen.*




Sorry a-bomb83 

Yes that's what I mean Test No Enanthate.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Oct 20, 2005)

Test No Enathate? Dude Get Off The Crack


----------



## tee (Oct 20, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> Test No Ester, yes.


Thanks. I knew thats what it meant, but I had never seen tose vials before and thouight some UG dude may have named his shit after it.


----------



## tee (Oct 20, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Test No Enathate? Dude Get Off The Crack




BWAHAHAHA


----------



## tee (Oct 20, 2005)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> *Tee are you going to take TNE?*




I have taken it from converted synovex with converted fina in the past. It was the best cycle I have ever done. 100mg TNE EOD and 75mg Fina EOD


----------



## heavy (Oct 21, 2005)

Damn, now I am loving this stuff!! I am up 6 lbs already, and its day 5, and i dont even look like Im bloating or holding water at all. My energy levels are up and i feel awesome. I think I found my new favourite drug, next to tren.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Oct 24, 2005)

sounds good heavy. how long you plan on staying on susp? i'd like to try it, and is your micronized?


----------



## heavy (Oct 24, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> sounds good heavy. how long you plan on staying on susp? i'd like to try it, and is your micronized?



Hey, its micronized abomb...I plan on using it for about 10 weeks. This stuff is great.


----------



## kell11 (Oct 25, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Test No Enathate? Dude Get Off The Crack


These boys are in the woods.rural.(viv-a-vis)"The Crank Cook"
playing with who knows what.LOOOOVE the TREN, and TESTw/o ester?Im no pincushion...No enanthate? Just shake the powder in a bottle of JD and drink it...
(hey, everything I just said,Im on medication for it so i am Probably just kidding)


----------



## ewok1972 (Apr 24, 2010)

u only need one shot per day. its a very fast acting. 2-4hrs before workout is perfect. u dont need active test life at 2 am. where people get this info is dumb. dont listen to the amateur saying pin 2x/day. then use 200mg/day all at once,. its like dbol. i use 40mg/day but do all at once. no need to keep levels constant. plus  the more u use through out the day the more u increase side effects.

again...save ur product and do once per day.  susp is pure test. prop is not. fucking newbie to the gear world. not u. dumb ass giving dumb ass advice.

one per day

peace


----------



## rocco-x (Jun 20, 2010)

and if you gotta use a 20g to shoot with then your gear is shit.i have oil based test susp and base both 100mg/ml and 50mg/ml that flow thru a 25g with ease.only prob i get is it crashes once in a blue moon.test susp/base shouldn't be the primary source of your exogenous form of test anyway.that's where the 2x a day shit came from.mine is either sust or cyp and 1-2hours before i workout i hit 100mg of base or susp.turns it up a few notches.if you don't know what you're talking about then don't give advice.do some real footwork and research first.then put in some actual experience time then come back and talk.
 some dudes know a few terms and they know it all."in the land of the blind the one-eyed man is king.'


----------

